# Double Barrel Surname



## Rebaby

Do any of you have a double barrel surname and if so how do you feel about it? Or do you know someone who has a double barrel name and do they love it or hate it or don't mind either way?

Initially the plan was for our LO to take OH's surname (we're not married) but more recently we're considering the double barrel route.

Previously i didn't like the idea but our names go well together and the idea is definitely growing on me so any input would be much appreciated!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## inactive1

What Are The Two Names Together?

I Had a Double Barrell Last Name & Hated It Because It Was Just To Much, The Names Went Well Together but it Was a Lil EXTRA.!! But Some Double Barrell Last Names Got Right Together And Dont Look Extra Either....


----------



## Celesse

We are going to double barrel, not sure they go together 100%. We are not married and if we do get married there is no way I am taking my OH name. Many different cultures have different ways of naming their children rather than just going with the father's name.

My thoughts are that maybe when the child is older he/she may choose to use just one name, which would be totally up to them.


----------



## ~Nicki~

I will giving my child a double barrell name and have chosen a short first and middle name so that the full name is not too long.


----------



## Pux

I married a man with the same last name as me.

There's no way I'm naming my LO:

"Baby Girl Brown-Brown"


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for the replies. I think if we do decide to double barrel the surname we won't give LO a middle name as otherwise it may get to be a bit of a mouthful!

We're still not 100% decided. I would be happy for LO just to have OH's surname but we're not planning to get married so that would mean i'll NEVER have the same last name as my child, which i must admit i don't feel great about.

Plus although i didn't realise until recently, i have found out it would mean a lot to some members of my family as my dad was the only son of my grandparents and had two daughters himself (me and my sister) but no sons so basically the 'family name' will end with me unless i double-barrel LO's name. This wasn't something i'd initially considered, and to be honest it isn't a HUGE factor in deciding, but i figure if the names go well together and it all sounds okay then it could be a way to make everyone happy?! :shrug:


----------



## FierceAngel

i have a double barreled surname and i hate it..

tbh the main thing tht pees me off is wen i ring say the bank and they ask you to confirm your name and you go its miss a b-c and they go thank you miss c how can we help :dohh:


----------



## tinkabells

I've have a double barrell surname, but i dont use it, as my first name is long enough and my LO is just having my surname anyway xxx


----------



## tinkabells

FierceAngel said:


> i have a double barreled surname and i hate it..
> 
> tbh the main thing tht pees me off is wen i ring say the bank and they ask you to confirm your name and you go its miss a b-c and they go thank you miss c how can we help :dohh:

Yeah mines liek that or they say can i call you by your first name and then only use half my name, depends what mood im in, i make them use full name haha xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Hmm see i am worried about that kind of thing, i don't want our LO to end up hating us for their name! :dohh:

Argh! What a tricky decision!


----------



## AimeeM

I think double barrell is too much unless you have names that go very well, are of the same style or are short. 
My OH knows that if we were not married LO would have my surname until we are married. 

I am just not a fan of double barrelling myself!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd like to do that but....

i'm just wondering... if it's a boy, if one day he has kids... what surname will they have
then? also a double barrell one by definition then? or can they choose at that point?


----------



## morri

In Germany double barrelled surnames are not allowed anymore since 1986(this is unless the mothers/fathers surname is already one) so if a couple get a kid they have to decide for one surname.


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks to everyone who has replied.

That's really interesting morri, although also a bit odd! I wonder why that is the case?!

We still haven't decided. For me, i feel it would be nice for my LO's to have the same surname as me but also their dad, but i do understand that it may make some things more tricky for them, like learning to write their own name for instance! 

We still have plenty of time to think about it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## morri

Well The name office wants to prevent double barrelled double barreled name I think. and mayb get the parents an easier decision ;P


----------



## kate.m.

Celesse said:


> .
> 
> My thoughts are that maybe when the child is older he/she may choose to use just one name, which would be totally up to them.

My friend has a double barrel surname & she has said that when she gets married/has kids, that she's going to drop her mum's name, keep her dads name & double that up with whatever name her fella would have.... but then again, she really doesnt like her mum! But she mustnt have any issue/trouble with a double barreled name if she's going to accept a new one? and give 1 to her children?


----------



## Amygdala

I think it really depends what the names are and how they sound together. If they go well, then I don't see why the child should have an issue with it. Yeah, it'll be harder to learn to write but that's a tiny tiny part of their life and it won't matter much after that. 
I think the idea of giving your child both yours and OH's name is lovely! And I would have definately wanted any LOs to have my name (plus maybe OHs) if we weren't married.


----------



## snugglebot

tinybutterfly said:


> i'd like to do that but....
> 
> i'm just wondering... if it's a boy, if one day he has kids... what surname will they have
> then? also a double barrell one by definition then? or can they choose at that point?

The other part of this is with a double barrelled name, when the child marries the only option is to keep it or drop it altogether. Because hyphenating it with a third surname isn't really heard of (although who knows maybe it will be because there are more and more people hyphenating their last names).

Have you thought about the middle name itself being one of your names? Then the child still has only one surname but recognizes both parents?


----------



## caz81

im not a big fan of double barrelled names at all, also if you and oh do get married one day then what will you do, all change your sir name to double barrelled, otherwise your baby will have a different name so unless your oh wants to change his sirname if you marry not necessarly a good idea


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks ladies :thumbup:

We won't be getting married caz so i'm not worried about that, but we're still not 100% decided on double-barreling, i think it will probably depend on what we decide on for first names and if it all sounds okay together!


----------



## Wallie

My sister had a daughter when she wasn't married and she used her surname as a middle name. That way her surname was still in part of her daughters and kept in the family but is not double barrelled.

HTH


----------



## ittybitty

My baby's daddy already has a 2 word last name so there is NO WAY we would make it 3. Especially because my last name has 11 letters which would bring the last name total to 3 words, 18 letters.

We're going to just go with his last name because it's standard.

Even married parents sometimes get divorced and the mother's last name ends up different from the child's so I don't really see what the big deal is.


----------



## welshwarriors

After I got married to kept my maiden name and double barreled with hubby names...I wouldn't give it to my child cause he/she won't understand the reasons behind my decision to double barrel my name. The baby will just get hubby's name.


----------



## Szaffi

I decided against it, as they do not sound great together, and would have to spend ages filling out any form or spelling the name for someone.

When we got married I took my husband's family name in a double barrel form though. I use it on my official paperwork, but at work, i go by my maiden name, while at other places outside work, i use my husbands.


----------



## Pixie M

Wallie said:


> My sister had a daughter when she wasn't married and she used her surname as a middle name. That way her surname was still in part of her daughters and kept in the family but is not double barrelled.

My OH and I are not married either but he's really against the double barrel thing. (He's against alot of things depending which way the wind blows!!) I wondered if using my surname as a middle name might be a 'more acceptable' suggestion! :winkwink:


----------



## bailey98

When my girls were born i was a little upset that my maiden name ,martin, was never going to be used (even though i was married so we all had the same name). Then a few years later we were blessed with our son Luke, i was so chuffed as i was able to use my name which was so important to me, Luke martin just seemed so right and my dad was chuffed to bits that one of he's granchildren would have our family name, even if it's not he's actual sirname!
When the time comes just do what feels right for you hun, when your baby is all grown up they can decide wether they want to drop one of the names or not, if you go with the double that is!:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*This is something me and boyfriend think will be best but i wouldnt want my baby to just have his last name and he doesnt want baby to just have mine so its all we can do really.. but it will be a mouthful like someone else said if we have a boy seen as he will have 2 middle names as there after mine and his grandad and we really wanted to do that .. but girl she will only have 1 middle name that goes with her first really .. but i dont think our names go together a great deal "/ but should be ok 

My Last name is Haskard
and OH is Booth (but he might be changin it back to Flint soon as all his family is that)*


----------



## Emma1980

Remember if you give the baby your name, and you get married, you can change it to your married name easy, if you give it the fathers surname, and you split, you'll struggle to ever get it changed, unless you do depolls an that!

I want to give my baby my surname as me and FOB have already split up HOWEVER, i HATE my surname, so why would i want to give that to a child? but if FOB, messes about i wouldnt want my child to have a name from its father that it doesnt know! ARGH so confusing...

but is Spooner-Davidson as a surname acceptable?!

confusion!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*To me that name sounds fine...
im glad you told me about you can change the name easily if you get married to the father i thought you couldnt or it was hard but i wouldnt just give my baby his last name because if anything does happen but im sure you can change a baby name cause you can change your name anyway for a payment .. my boyfriend might be doing it soon as his mum and dad never got married but he had his dads last name but because he dont see his dad no more and they dont get on he wants to have his name changed back to his mums .. it is all confusing i have to agree x*


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my neice has her mams surname as a middle name and then the dads as a surname.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

yes one of my good friends has her mum's maiden name as her middle name, I think it's nice. 
OH and I aren't married but Ruby has his surname. When we do get married I'll use a double barreled name at work so as not to confuse clients. But in personal life I will want the same surname as Ruby and OH. My parents split up when I was 9 and I remember I was always pleased that my mum still kept my dad's surname.


----------



## suzanne108

I have a double barrel surname and love it!! 

Mine is because my grandad was adopted...we've got his biological parents surname and his adopted parents surname so its kinda cool :D


----------



## emmerypemmery

we double barrelled when we got married so baby will just have our name :)


----------



## Kirstin

A friend of my mums double barrelled her sons names with her OHs as she was 1 of 3 girls and the family name would have therefore ended. I dont think it looks too bad as long as the names aren't ridiculously long.


----------

